# Girl Hitting Grey Pony



## Crackerz (2 November 2016)

I'm sure most people have seen the video on FB by now, lets hope she gets caught and done!!

Vile vile girl!!


----------



## Sprat (2 November 2016)

H&H have now published an article about it as well.

Vile creature isn't she.


----------



## DD (2 November 2016)

someone knows who she is


----------



## Annagain (2 November 2016)

I'm not that far from her so have seen it shared on many local facebook groups. The irony of most of the responses saying they'd like to do the same to her seems to be lost on the posters. While I hate what she's doing, she needs educating and an appropriate punishment, not a beating. 

The RSPCA are investigating now apparently and are appealing for witnesses. Wouldn't think they'd need them given the video evidence.


----------



## alainax (2 November 2016)

I hate these campaigns against people on facebook. I always imagine what if you had made a mistake and all of a sudden you were the centre of so much hatred...

However, when I saw the video I realised why there was such outcry,  Absolutely abhorrent behavior, hopefully there is some law that she can be punished under.


----------



## DD (2 November 2016)

annagain said:



			I'm not that far from her so have seen it shared on many local facebook groups. The irony of most of the responses saying they'd like to do the same to her seems to be lost on the posters. While I hate what she's doing, she needs educating and an appropriate punishment, not a beating. 

The RSPCA are investigating now apparently and are appealing for witnesses. Wouldn't think they'd need them given the video evidence.
		
Click to expand...

Have you rung the RSPCA with her name? if not please do so they need to know who she is


----------



## Landcruiser (2 November 2016)

Social media has exposed lots of this sort of abuse. I hate witch hunts and people taking the law into their own hands, but once you have seen something like this you can't un see it, and you can't help feeling that the abuser needs to get punished and stopped from repeating this behaviour. I just hope that the law gets to her before anyone less constrained.


----------



## GirlFriday (2 November 2016)

I think one of the problems is that whilst it is socially acceptable (and accepted in competition etc) to hit horses it is very hard to draw a line.

Most people think the video is wrong but many people on here thinking hitting a horse with a stick if there is napping/grazing/reluctance to jump/etc. 

Where does the line get drawn either morally or legally?

Why is hitting for  grazing ok but bucking not? Do we say hitting 5 times is OK but 6 isn't? It doesn't really make much sense...


----------



## Landcruiser (2 November 2016)

Interesting slant, Thursdaynext. I don't think that hitting horses for any reason is any more acceptable than hitting a dog or any other animal - and doubly not acceptable if used to "punish" rather than to reinforce. This vid clearly shows someone taking out their own frustration and anger on a pony who has no idea why he's being attacked, and is doing his best to escape. Way past any line of acceptable behaviour, on anyone's scale. I guess that's why we have judges and such like - to decide where the line is.


----------



## Annagain (2 November 2016)

Downton Dame said:



			Have you rung the RSPCA with her name? if not please do so they need to know who she is
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I should have made myself clear - she's not that far away from me but I don't know who she is. Apparently though, she was the one who posted it in the first place (to prove that giving a pony "a few smacks" doesn't make her animal abuser) so they know who she is. I think they're after the man who kicked the pony too, I don't know him either.


----------



## Amye (2 November 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			I think one of the problems is that whilst it is socially acceptable (and accepted in competition etc) to hit horses it is very hard to draw a line.

Most people think the video is wrong but many people on here thinking hitting a horse with a stick if there is napping/grazing/reluctance to jump/etc. 

Where does the line get drawn either morally or legally?

Why is hitting for  grazing ok but bucking not? Do we say hitting 5 times is OK but 6 isn't? It doesn't really make much sense...
		
Click to expand...

I think that while using a stick is generally accepted in the horsey world, continuously whacking it for a prelonged period of time when it is clearly distressed by this, and then someone putting the boot in, is unacceptable.

I think what people have a problem with is the fact that this girl just did not stop, and the pony will have no clue why it is being beaten. The pony was not set up for success at all in the whole video, it bucked her off as it was clearly uncomfortable, she then retaliated in anger which doesn't set any rules for the pony, the pony doesn't understand what it has done wrong and it is clearly very stressed.

I will give my boy a sharp tap with a schooling whip if he is being nappy/ignoring my leg. I don't do it out of anger, it's to remind him and say 'hey, listen to me!', it's not continuous and as soon as he moves off he gets praised. Also, my boy is not very sensitive to the whip at all, whereas the pony in the video clearly is, it's  tied to a wall so will feel well and truly trapped to the beating. 

I found it disturbing that people might think this is acceptable behaviour and how to 'train' a horse, yes sticks can be used but they need to be used as an aid not a punishment. What exactly was she trying to gain from this?

(rhetorical question!!)


----------



## Goldenstar (2 November 2016)

Like most things it's a question of common sense .


----------



## GirlFriday (2 November 2016)

Amye said:



			I think that while using a stick is generally accepted in the horsey world, continuously whacking it for a prelonged period of time when it is clearly distressed by this, and then someone putting the boot in, is unacceptable.

I think what people have a problem with is the fact that this girl just did not stop, and the pony will have no clue why it is being beaten. The pony was not set up for success at all in the whole video, it bucked her off as it was clearly uncomfortable, she then retaliated in anger which doesn't set any rules for the pony, the pony doesn't understand what it has done wrong and it is clearly very stressed.

I will give my boy a sharp tap with a schooling whip if he is being nappy/ignoring my leg. I don't do it out of anger, it's to remind him and say 'hey, listen to me!', it's not continuous and as soon as he moves off he gets praised. Also, my boy is not very sensitive to the whip at all, whereas the pony in the video clearly is, it's  tied to a wall so will feel well and truly trapped to the beating. 

I found it disturbing that people might think this is acceptable behaviour and how to 'train' a horse, yes sticks can be used but they need to be used as an aid not a punishment. What exactly was she trying to gain from this?

(rhetorical question!!)
		
Click to expand...

Bad horsemanship isn't a crime... Lots of training methods are ineffectual/sometimes implemented ineffectually.

And being hit for not listening /is/ a punishment really. You might think it is an acceptable or effective one but it is still inflicting pain (or discomfort) after undesired behaviour.

I'm not condoning the girl but I think relying on common sense being common might be a bit optimistic... 

Most people don't any longer thinking hitting adults with sticks is acceptable,  many don't think training children that way is... Social change is possible but sometimes (as with the adoption of the seat belt laws) it can be hastened by those in authority setting boundaries.


----------



## SpringArising (2 November 2016)

Haven't seen the video but have read the 'article' on here. Sounds like she was embarrassed and lashed out. I think embarrassment is accountable for a lot of the nasty stuff we see in the horse world.


----------



## milliepops (2 November 2016)

Goldenstar said:



			Like most things it's a question of common sense .
		
Click to expand...

and timing. She moves away from the pony in the video then returns for another few thrashes. Then the other person booted it and she steps back in again.  You could possibly understand (though not condone) a brief well timed tap immediately when it bucked. Plenty of people use a stick to reprimand bad behaviour without that descending into violence. But it looks like she really lost her temper, and the pony couldn't possibly have connected his behaviour with hers after such a delay.


----------



## fburton (2 November 2016)

Could someone please post a link to the article, if not the original video? Thanks!


----------



## Amye (2 November 2016)

milliepops said:



			and timing. She moves away from the pony in the video then returns for another few thrashes. Then the other person booted it and she steps back in again.  You could possibly understand (though not condone) a brief well timed tap immediately when it bucked. Plenty of people use a stick to reprimand bad behaviour without that descending into violence. But it looks like she really lost her temper, and the pony couldn't possibly have connected his behaviour with hers after such a delay.
		
Click to expand...

This is what I was trying to say, you've put it much better


----------



## asterope (2 November 2016)

The pony was also clearly scared and she was deliberately distressing it - I do think that makes it considerably different to tapping a horse with a crop for behaving dangerously (or whatever) while mounted. It's the same as the difference between slapping a child's hand for going to touch a hot hob and beating a child who's crying. Comparing the two just seems inflammatory to me - it's clear to anyone with "common sense", as Goldenstar says, what the difference is.


----------



## Crackerz (2 November 2016)

SpringArising said:



			Haven't seen the video but have read the 'article' on here. Sounds like she was embarrassed and lashed out. I think embarrassment is accountable for a lot of the nasty stuff we see in the horse world.
		
Click to expand...

lashed out over and over again making real angry grunting noises to get force behind each lashing she was giving him


----------



## Amye (2 November 2016)

Crackerz said:



			lashed out over and over again making real angry grunting noises to get force behind each lashing she was giving him 

Click to expand...

Plus the bloke who kicked the poor thing twice. And also seemed to try and hold it in place so she could carry on??


----------



## chillipup (2 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Could someone please post a link to the article, if not the original video? Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

c

I think this must be it, scroll down page for video 

www.newsofthehorse.com/2016/trainer-beats-tied-horse-after-falling-off/

They name her in this article as Chloe Morgan from Carmarthenshire.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (2 November 2016)

It appeared on my Facebook numerous times and I just couldn't watch it.  Why was the whole thing being filmed and why did she post it on Facebook?  Makes me wonder what on earth the hideous girl gets up to when it's not being filmed!  She thought this was just "a few smacks" and perfectly acceptable!


----------



## Annagain (2 November 2016)

Apparently the pony's owner was the person filming.


----------



## MrsNorris (2 November 2016)

RSPCA have been apparently and no further action is to be taken according to reports on facebook.


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2016)

MrsNorris said:



			RSPCA have been apparently and no further action is to be taken.
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Where did you hear that from?


----------



## DirectorFury (2 November 2016)

The pony was allegedly sold to the current owners as companion only due to back problems, so the girl shouldn't have been trying to sit on it anyway.

The girl doing the whipping, the man kicking, and the person filming have all been extensively named on Facebook and reported to WHW, BHS, and RSPCA; as has the yard in question. The abusers have now been kicked off that yard, but so has the person who made the video public - not great for the reputation of the place! I'm not far at all from the yard in question.

I'm avoiding naming people and places openly but my PMs inbox is always open.


----------



## MrsNorris (2 November 2016)

It's on facebook, posted by the girls mother I think, so could be untrue of course.


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2016)

Link?


----------



## DirectorFury (2 November 2016)

amymay said:



			Link?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.facebook.com/joanne.williams.98?fref=nf
Chinny reckon. I'd be impressed if the RSPCA got there in under 24 hours from the first report as they can take up to a week to get to seriously injured tethered horses round Swansea.


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2016)

I wonder if English is a first language? &#128533;


----------



## DirectorFury (2 November 2016)

<sitting on hands>  .


----------



## cobgoblin (2 November 2016)

Well that was disgusting viewing, poor pony was petrified.


----------



## QuantockHills (2 November 2016)

I was hoping the pony was going to kick them both in the head.... absolutely disgusting behavior and no justification for it.


----------



## JJS (2 November 2016)

To me, this is a pretty black and white case of cruelty. Poor pony


----------



## SpringArising (2 November 2016)

Oh God, that video was bloody horrible. I don't know why I watched it.


----------



## rowan666 (2 November 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			I think one of the problems is that whilst it is socially acceptable (and accepted in competition etc) to hit horses it is very hard to draw a line.

Most people think the video is wrong but many people on here thinking hitting a horse with a stick if there is napping/grazing/reluctance to jump/etc. 

Where does the line get drawn either morally or legally?

Why is hitting for  grazing ok but bucking not? Do we say hitting 5 times is OK but 6 isn't? It doesn't really make much sense...
		
Click to expand...




ThursdayNext said:



			Bad horsemanship isn't a crime... Lots of training methods are ineffectual/sometimes implemented ineffectually.

And being hit for not listening /is/ a punishment really. You might think it is an acceptable or effective one but it is still inflicting pain (or discomfort) after undesired behaviour.

I'm not condoning the girl but I think relying on common sense being common might be a bit optimistic... 

Most people don't any longer thinking hitting adults with sticks is acceptable,  many don't think training children that way is... Social change is possible but sometimes (as with the adoption of the seat belt laws) it can be hastened by those in authority setting boundaries.
		
Click to expand...

I think these are very interesting points, I do not condone whipping a horse (a schooling whip used appropriately aside) I can't watch racing or most show jumping at local level because of it so I could not watch this video. I recently had to ditch my part loaners because they were seen over jumping my horse to tje point of exhaustion while the other chases her around with a lunge whip and the person who saw it said they didn't make contact with it but it is still unacceptable and whilst I honestly believe it was out of ignorance rather than deliberate cruelty Its not something I would risk happening again and I would like to think they have now learnt it's unacceptable and they have learnt from their mistake. I hope the girl in this video along with the others involved now see how wrong they were and are deeply filled with regret


----------



## southerncomfort (2 November 2016)

StarcatcherWilliam said:



			It appeared on my Facebook numerous times and I just couldn't watch it.  Why was the whole thing being filmed and why did she post it on Facebook?  Makes me wonder what on earth the hideous girl gets up to when it's not being filmed!  She thought this was just "a few smacks" and perfectly acceptable!
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  Didn't watch 'cos I knew it would upset me.    It's scary that she thought her behaviour was perfectly normal and acceptable.  Makes you wonder how she's been brought up!


----------



## GemG (2 November 2016)

Unfortunately and very sadly there are lots of people out there of this ilk.  Some have dogs, some have horses, some have children.    She has lost control of herself, of her own behaviour and it is unacceptable.   

That poor pony will be "broken" right enough and will be one of those that is sharp, shakes, won't deal well with certain situations and most certainly won't truly trust another human being.   Very sad but true.  

some people don't care 'how' they get an animal to do something. No trust, patience, firm but fair common sense.  Common sense is lacking though isn't it.


----------



## Pigeon (2 November 2016)

It's shocking! Really horrendous 

You have to wonder at the parents really, someone has taught the girl that this is acceptable. 

I will be furious if the RSPCA don't take action. The only statement I have seen from them said "we are aware of the alleged incident". Er, alleged?

Here is a link to the video - http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-29859036-detail/story.html


----------



## Pigeon (2 November 2016)

Also, this is one of Chloe Morgan's friends who is defending her on facebook - 

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000284578123&set=p.1305565276129612&source=47

That's apparently a 6 month old foal she's sat on.


----------



## southerncomfort (2 November 2016)

Pigeon said:



			Also, this is one of Chloe Morgan's friends who is defending her on facebook - 

https://m.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...000284578123&set=p.1305565276129612&source=47

That's apparently a 6 month old foal she's sat on.
		
Click to expand...

Sweet Jesus.


----------



## Tyssandi (2 November 2016)

Crackerz said:



			I'm sure most people have seen the video on FB by now, lets hope she gets caught and done!!

Vile vile girl!!
		
Click to expand...

What in gods name was she doing getting  on a small pony like that, she is too big and heavy.   There was no need to carry out that harsh treatment , let alone repeatedly hitting the poor thing.

 Nasty piece of work  shame the pony did not kick her, but then that would have given her more reason to hit the pony more. 


 Shameful


----------



## Achinghips (2 November 2016)

Well, the only way scum like that learn is when the pony turns on her and injures her.  Only then will she change her behaviour, but it will be too late for the poor ruined horse, who will be sold on.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2016)

Apparently she thinks she has done no wrong:


----------



## Pigeon (2 November 2016)

She seems delightful.

Whether this is true, I don't know. If it is, hopefully it's just a preliminary visit, rather than the extent of their involvement. Who knows. Can't say RSPCA could ever be described as proactive...


----------



## Achinghips (2 November 2016)

Hmmm, what I said ....


----------



## southerncomfort (2 November 2016)

People on FB are saying that the pony HAS been taken away.  Some are saying it was taken by the owners and some think it was seized by the RSPCA.


----------



## MrsNorris (2 November 2016)

As I understand it, she had one on loan that has been taken back by the owner, it's not the one she abused, I think she still has that one.


----------



## Leo Walker (2 November 2016)

One she had on loan was taken away, not the one she was beating up in the video though


----------



## Cortez (2 November 2016)

Stupid, ignorant, vicious little cow. Please tell me there are avenues to sort this out?


----------



## tallyho! (2 November 2016)

What about WHW? The RSPCA have proven ineffective so far...


----------



## maggiestar (2 November 2016)

What about the police? Would they do anything? Horrific video. She shouldn't be allowed to keep animals.


----------



## Tyssandi (2 November 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Apparently she thinks she has done no wrong:






Click to expand...

What language she has - a real potty mouth, anyone who can use that sort of language in my book  deserves no respect and  her parent's ought to be ashamed that her up bring has fallen down in to the depths of the mire.


----------



## AmieeT (2 November 2016)

RSPCA had just replied to my tweet saying that this is an ongoing issue, so she must be bullshitting.

Those saying it's a grey area/when does it being an issue- have you actually watched the video? This is not a few taps for being naughty- she hits that poor pony full force over and over and over again. What a disgrace of a human being.


----------



## Achinghips (2 November 2016)

Imagine hitting a horse so hard you actually hear the whip going through the air before the hit ........ Cor blimey !


----------



## Amymay (2 November 2016)

There's now a petition circulating calling for the RSPCA to take immediate action.


----------



## DD (2 November 2016)

good


----------



## Rosiejazzandpia (2 November 2016)

https://www.change.org/p/rspca-char...publish&utm_term=des-lg-share_petition-no_msg

There's a petition up now


----------



## scats (2 November 2016)

I saw a screenshot on FB from the mother of this vile piece of scum, apparently she completely agrees with her daughters actions.  What a lovely family!


----------



## Shantara (2 November 2016)

I'm all for reprimanding horses when they are being dangerous or naughty. However, this is sickening. 
That is not a smack for being naughty, that is outright abuse.


----------



## rowan666 (2 November 2016)

scats said:



			I saw a screenshot on FB from the mother of this vile piece of scum, apparently she completely agrees with her daughters actions.  What a lovely family!
		
Click to expand...

Well no wonder she shows no remorse. I would be deeply ashamed if she were my daughter but clearly if the mother condones this type of behaviour it's hardly suprising she turned out this way


----------



## zaminda (2 November 2016)

Sometimes I watch some of these videos of abuse, and think it is borderline. This one is not. I couldn't believe it, the poor pony looks terrified, and will in all likelihood never forget.  The family sound delightful, maybe social services ought to be involved too.


----------



## Sukistokes2 (2 November 2016)

shameful!!!!!!!


----------



## JennBags (2 November 2016)

I rarely get involved with this sort of viral thread but had to sign the petition, it's ab absolutely clear case of totally unnecessary cruelty.

Many years ago I got frustrated with my horse and hit him twice out of temper. I still think about it, and am ashamed of it now, about 12 years later.  This display is disgusting however, I can't imagine ever being so vile and unfeeling.


----------



## MagicMelon (2 November 2016)

alainax said:



			I hate these campaigns against people on facebook. I always imagine what if you had made a mistake and all of a sudden you were the centre of so much hatred...

However, when I saw the video I realised why there was such outcry,  Absolutely abhorrent behavior, hopefully there is some law that she can be punished under.
		
Click to expand...

I read that some other girl on facebook with the same name has been getting death threats - so a mistake has already happened in that regard, dreadful for the innocent one!  I agree, hope this girl has her horses (and other animals) taken off her but if Im honest I doubt anything will happen. The RSPCA will probably say they cant prove its this girl in the video (probably has to be absolutely crystal clear) and the date it took place blah blah. Also, they rarely seem to be successful in banning people from keeping animals for long (of at all). Its not the RSPCA's fault IMO, they can only do so much within the law. 

What shocks me is the nasty girls response. If she actually showed remorse or even went silent - at least she might be thinking about what she did and why it was wrong. They way she is acting seems like she thinks this is the norm   At least Ive read the grey pony in the video has been taken back by its owners (apparently it was meant to be a companion due to a bad back?!).


----------



## Wagtail (2 November 2016)

Disgusting low-life. I haven't watched the clip. Don't want to see it.


----------



## GirlFriday (2 November 2016)

AmieeT said:



			Those saying it's a grey area/when does it being an issue- have you actually watched the video? This is not a few taps for being naughty- she hits that poor pony full force over and over and over again. What a disgrace of a human being.
		
Click to expand...

If that was for me... No, I've only seen it on a small sceen and I don't want to watch it clearly.

But I wasn't suggesting this video was a grey area, I was suggesting that whilst it is considered acceptable to carry sticks to hit horses with at all it is very hard to make a logical 'cut off' point.

I still use a schooling whip for side saddle (so like a leg, squeeze or nudge from pretty much touching, not flick or hit) but I'd be happy to trade doing that for, say, sticks being banned in all comps (including warm ups etc). Far too easy for people to go too far when kids are trained from such a young age that the 'best' riders all hit horses with sticks.

Too often frustration, fear or misunderstanding end up being taken out on the horses.


----------



## rachk89 (3 November 2016)

amymay said:



			I wonder if English is a first language? &#128533;
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what do you mean by that? That only foreigners can be abusive?

Disgusting behaviour by the child no matter what language she speaks. Speaking a different language to English wouldn't make it any worse nor better if she spoke English. It is exactly the same crime. There is no excuse either if you were meaning a lack of understanding because you should be able to understand that no matter what race you are.


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2016)

rachk89 said:



			Exactly what do you mean by that? That only foreigners can be abusive?
		
Click to expand...

That's clearly not what I was suggesting.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (3 November 2016)

rachk89 said:



			Exactly what do you mean by that? That only foreigners can be abusive?

Disgusting behaviour by the child no matter what language she speaks. Speaking a different language to English wouldn't make it any worse nor better if she spoke English. It is exactly the same crime. There is no excuse either if you were meaning a lack of understanding because you should be able to understand that no matter what race you are.
		
Click to expand...

I did wonder myself about the English being a first language comment??  I'm assuming there is Welsh being spoken in the video (can't bring myself to watch the video, so don't know) - hardly a "foreign" language and what difference does it make anyway?

Also, I'd like to point out that the girl writing the swearing posts (Chloe Williams) is in fact the pony's owner and not the girl who dished out the beating (who is Chloe Morgan). So if her posts are true, unfortunately, the pony has not been removed from her "care". The man is the father of one of them.  Hope they're all punished, vile creatures.


----------



## fburton (3 November 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			Apparently she thinks she has done no wrong:

[potty message deleted]
		
Click to expand...

That will do her cause no good at all. I hope a way can be found to get her to accept that what she did was wrong, and _why_.


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2016)

amymay said:



			That's clearly not what I was suggesting.
		
Click to expand...

Not clear at all. What were you suggesting with your comment that they may not speak English?


----------



## fburton (3 November 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			But I wasn't suggesting this video was a grey area, I was suggesting that whilst it is considered acceptable to carry sticks to hit horses with at all it is very hard to make a logical 'cut off' point.
		
Click to expand...

If we're talking about hitting for correction/punishment (in the behavioural sense), I think it is quite easy: no hitting after 2 seconds have elapsed following the offending behaviour.

Actually, 2 seconds is very liberal. A better horseman or woman would be quicker than that, and the best know how to work with horses so they rarely if ever have to hit the horse at all.

Of course, there are other reasons for hitting a horse this - a few of them may even be justified. The intent in _this_ situation might be said to be punishment, but it was more to do with an uncontrolled emotional reaction with zero value as punishment and a high chance of detrimental effect.


----------



## AmieeT (3 November 2016)

I didn't take Amymay's comment as racist at all- just as a comment of their poor spelling and grammar.


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2016)

Actually there is a sort of guideline for using the whip to correct; 

Never more than 2 seconds after the behaviour. 
Never more than 3 times. 
Never in anger.

This was taught to me in Germany by a very eminent trainer, and is also found in some of the old classical texts. I am a fairly robust trainer and would not shy away from using a good whack when called for, but this girl is plainly just taking her frustration out on the pony and has totally crossed the line. It is abuse and she and her parents should be prosecuted for same. Vile.


----------



## HBB (3 November 2016)

AmieeT said:



			I didn't take Amymay's comment as racist at all- just as a comment of their poor spelling and grammar.
		
Click to expand...

That's how I read it too.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2016)

Wagtail said:



			Disgusting low-life. I haven't watched the clip. Don't want to see it.
		
Click to expand...

I have not either but I bet there's more of these nasty people about than we would think .


----------



## fburton (3 November 2016)

Excellent, Cortez. Although behavioural science is relatively recent, I am sure this is very old knowledge.


----------



## fburton (3 November 2016)

AmieeT said:



			I didn't take Amymay's comment as racist at all- just as a comment of their poor spelling and grammar.
		
Click to expand...

Erm, not wishing to divert the whole discussion, but while the punctuation and diction(!) leave a lot to be desired, the spelling and grammar seem up to normal standards. Wouldn't the use of "ain't" suggest a native English speaker rather than a foreigner?


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (3 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Erm, not wishing to divert the whole discussion, but while the punctuation and diction(!) leave a lot to be desired, the spelling and grammar seem up to normal standards. Wouldn't the use of "ain't" suggest a native English speaker rather than a foreigner?
		
Click to expand...

Since when was Wales a foreign country?! Good grief, stop referring to these people as foreigners!  THEY ARE WELSH!   And yes, you're right, just standard poor grammar use! A "foreigner" would no doubt speak far better English haha


----------



## windand rain (3 November 2016)

Ignorance is no excuse either in fact or law but she claims to be a child one wonders what sort of abuse she has suffered to feel it is acceptable to behave that way. Not that I am in any way condoning or excusing the brutality she should be treated to correct her ways.


----------



## fburton (3 November 2016)

StarcatcherWilliam said:



			Since when was Wales a foreign country?! Good grief, stop referring to these people as foreigners!
		
Click to expand...

I made no reference to this. I assume your admonition is directed at someone else.


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2016)

windand rain said:



			Ignorance is no excuse either in fact or law but she claims to be a child one wonders what sort of abuse she has suffered to feel it is acceptable to behave that way. Not that I am in any way condoning or excusing the brutality she should be treated to correct her ways.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately people don't necessarily have to have an excuse to be cruel.


----------



## meleeka (3 November 2016)

There's a big difference between a tap of the whip to reinforce aids when training and what is in this video. For me it's quite clear cut. The whip should never inflect pain on an animal. A tap when schooling is more like a nudge than a punch in the face!

I think there's something very wrong with the people in the video and agree child services should be involved. This is the sort of person that'll end up beating their child. No empathy or compassion. The fact that they still don't seem to care that people are horrified says it all really.


----------



## StarcatcherWilliam (3 November 2016)

fburton said:



			I made no reference to this. I assume your admonition is directed at someone else.
		
Click to expand...




fburton said:



			Wouldn't the use of "ain't" suggest a native English speaker rather than a foreigner?
		
Click to expand...




rachk89 said:



			Exactly what do you mean by that? That only foreigners can be abusive?

Disgusting behaviour by the child no matter what language she speaks. Speaking a different language to English wouldn't make it any worse nor better if she spoke English. It is exactly the same crime. There is no excuse either if you were meaning a lack of understanding because you should be able to understand that no matter what race you are.
		
Click to expand...

English may not be a first language to many Welsh people, but it doesn't make us foreigners. Anyway, the whole language debate has absolutely no bearing on what happened to the poor pony, but I'm just a bit amazed that the issue was brought up at all!


----------



## AmieeT (3 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Erm, not wishing to divert the whole discussion, but while the punctuation and diction(!) leave a lot to be desired, the spelling and grammar seem up to normal standards. Wouldn't the use of "ain't" suggest a native English speaker rather than a foreigner?
		
Click to expand...

I disagree-as an example 'the RSPCA has been out' should be 'the RSPCA have been out'.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (3 November 2016)

JennBags said:



			I rarely get involved with this sort of viral thread but had to sign the petition, it's ab absolutely clear case of totally unnecessary cruelty.

Many years ago I got frustrated with my horse and hit him twice out of temper. I still think about it, and am ashamed of it now, about 12 years later.  This display is disgusting however, I can't imagine ever being so vile and unfeeling.
		
Click to expand...

I too properly walloped my pony when I was younger out of sheer frustration and ignorance because she wouldn't do what I thought I was asking her to do. I am also very ashamed of what I did and it makes me feel awful to this day (we are talking nearly 30 years ago). Even having to wallop my dog after she attacked one of our hound puppies made me feel dreadful. Violence is NEVER the way forward. 

The fact that you could hear the whip swishing in the video before she hit the pony just goes to show she is clearly beating it with a thin schooling whip which would bloody hurt the pony. The pony looks totally terrified and its no wonder it bucked her off when she got on it if its got back issues. Anyone involved should be absolutely ashamed of themselves. 

It made me go and cuddle both of ours and thank goodness that I've got them not some other horrible people.


----------



## Mule (3 November 2016)

I hope the Rspca do intervene. I have read that the vast majority of abuse of this kind is due to ignorance rather than a desire to cause pain. 
Apparently education in training and welfare is very effective. 
If the pony isn't seized hopefully the authorities will do this. 
Mind you I'm only going on the description of the video cus I don't want to watch it.


----------



## ycbm (3 November 2016)

AmieeT said:



			I disagree-as an example 'the RSPCA has been out' should be 'the RSPCA have been out'.
		
Click to expand...

Errrrr, no, sorry. The RSPCA is one entity and therefore the verb is singular.


----------



## Annagain (3 November 2016)

I too took Amymay's comments to mean that Welsh could be their first language. I speak Welsh, having gone to a Welsh nursery at 2, done all my education until university through the medium of Welsh, and I now use it daily in work. I don't ever remember learning but would say that English is my first and most natural language by a very small margin. I often notice a Welsh sentence structure or direct idiomatic translation that doesn't make much sense in English from people for whom Welsh is very definitely a first language. There's nothing remotely Welsh about the way she writes English though, it's just uneducated drivel.


----------



## 9tails (3 November 2016)

AmieeT said:



			I didn't take Amymay's comment as racist at all- just as a comment of their poor spelling and grammar.
		
Click to expand...

I thought the spelling of the swear words was excellent.


----------



## DirectorFury (3 November 2016)

I can't post screenshots off my phone but if you go to the 'RSPCA (England & Wales)' Facebook page they have issued a statement. 

The long and short of it is that the abusers are lying and the RSPCA haven't even visited them yet. 

And I took amymay's comment to mean that they're obviously thick as two short planks and ignorant too.


----------



## DirectorFury (3 November 2016)

Actually, I can post screenshots from my phone!


----------



## Damnation (3 November 2016)

southerncomfort said:



			People on FB are saying that the pony HAS been taken away.  Some are saying it was taken by the owners and some think it was seized by the RSPCA.
		
Click to expand...

I went onto the mothers FB page - she tagged someone on her status saying they still had all of their ponies apart from the one X had broken contract and taken back - breaking her daughters heart.

I went onto that persons Facebook page, and she confirms the pony in the video is a pony she sold to them as a companion called Emry.

Putting two and two together I would presume that is the pony she has taken back? I could be wrong.



Cortez said:



			Actually there is a sort of guideline for using the whip to correct; 

Never more than 2 seconds after the behaviour. 
Never more than 3 times. 
Never in anger.

This was taught to me in Germany by a very eminent trainer, and is also found in some of the old classical texts. I am a fairly robust trainer and would not shy away from using a good whack when called for, but this girl is plainly just taking her frustration out on the pony and has totally crossed the line. It is abuse and she and her parents should be prosecuted for same. Vile.
		
Click to expand...

This, completely.

The differance between an "oi don't drag me to grass" and what this girl has done is that it is done in sheer anger. Watching this reminds me of a child throwing a tantrum.

The fact that her parents seem to condone this behaviour (the father by joining in with kicking the pony), and the disgusting language that comes out of that girls mouth onto social media says alot really.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (3 November 2016)

I don't personally think that the use of a whip is a grey area...   

I used to get a smack as a kid when I had been naughty, not a wallop, not around the head and not repeatedly. Hard enough that I would not do it again and immediate enough that I knew why; I would regard equine discipline in the same way.  

The video this thread is about would be akin to my mum finding a glass of water I spilt 5 hours ago, finding me and beating me repeatedly and senselessly with a stick. Completely incomparable imo.


----------



## OWLIE185 (3 November 2016)

The child is clearly evil and both parents, siblings and the child should be sterilised to prevent them breeding any more evil off-spring like her.


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2016)

http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...-her-actions/story-29865951-detail/story.html


----------



## VikingSong (3 November 2016)

I'm not saying she should get death threats or that it's OK for people to turn up at their door with iron bars, but what she did was unacceptable and she needs to be punished through the law. Her claims that she only hit the pony "once or twice," as well as her father claiming he only "put his foot out" to protect himself, is a load of old b******s.

Had she apologised from the start, I doubt the witch hunt against her would have reached the epic proportion that it has. 

Breaking in horses needs to be carried out with both understanding and compassion and she lacks both in equal measure.


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2016)

I counted 13 strikes. As well as having an inability to hold her temper, she also seems unable to count....


----------



## Cortez (3 November 2016)

Public shame still does have a function, something that may not have quite been lost it seems..........


----------



## rachk89 (3 November 2016)

StarcatcherWilliam said:



			English may not be a first language to many Welsh people, but it doesn't make us foreigners. Anyway, the whole language debate has absolutely no bearing on what happened to the poor pony, but I'm just a bit amazed that the issue was brought up at all!
		
Click to expand...

No it doesn't which is why i am wondering why it was brought up in the first place. Not having English as a first language is not an excuse for this so why it was mentioned I have no idea. I didnt know what nationality the person was either as not on facebook and i am not willing to watch the video. Not going to watch someone beat up a horse like how it's being described.

Have they actually been charged yet? Surely it can't take this long when they have video evidence of it happening.


----------



## ben456 (3 November 2016)

whats really annoying me is that there is clear video evidence of what she did, whipping the pony full force around 13 times, you can see and hear it and she still denys it, saying that she gave it one or two tapps.


----------



## VikingSong (3 November 2016)

Oh FFS. The comment was made because of her poor grammar. I suspect the OP made the mistake of thinking she was English. It was not intended as a derogatory remark against the Welsh and it's tiresome seeing the thread constantly being dragged off topic by posters who want to make a mountain out of a molehill.

Having lived in Wales, I was frequently referred to as a "foreigner" and my family experienced a lot of jingoism. My gorgeous sister was pushed down a flight of stairs, in which she broke her arm, by a Welsh lad who called her an "English pig" and told her to "**** off back to England." I also can't recall of any time where English people were petrol bombing the homes of Welsh folk living in England (how quickly people forget...) nor have we English ever held a "keep England tidy, dump your rubbish in Wales" campaign (again, how quickly people forget...).

The long and short of it is that there are racist/nationalists and down right nasty oiks in both Wales and England. Neither side is exactly squeaky clean...no country is.

So can we go back to discussing the pony now being that is what this thread is actually about?


----------



## Amymay (3 November 2016)

VS - I'm Welsh born, through and through  and live about 40 miles from the lovely young lady that this thread is about. And my comment was indeed made in a facetious manner, about her mother's inability to put a coherent sentence together.

Any way - back on track. 

I'm gobsmacked that the pony remaibs in their care, and that the RSPCA are continuing to 'investigate'.  When it's all there in black and white


----------



## be positive (3 November 2016)

Mrs Williams said they saddled the horse, called Emry, and Miss Morgan had sat atop him for around 10 minutes when things started go awry.

"There was no problem at all," Mrs Williams said. "Then as she jumped off him he got spooked. She smacked him once."


Read more at http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...9865951-detail/story.html#oq8EF0AxlIm7MkAM.99


This comment is so totally wrong, taken from the paper, whether she sat on the pony for 10 mins or not is irrelevant she should not have been sitting on it tied up unable to move forward to cope with her weight, it was set up to fail, it looks as if she was getting on not off and I think set up to be videoed and put on facebook,  why I have no idea but they probably thought it clever and are now surprised it has backfired, stupid people to think they can do this and not get condemned on social media.


----------



## zaminda (3 November 2016)

Sadly the RSPCA have to dot every I and cross every t before taking a horse away. I once had to watch two ponies be returned to their owners who had come in so thin they could hardly stand. They were cared for for two years before it went to court. The ponies were returned due to things not having been done correctly, and it was horrifying. The knowledge they probably ended up looking just as bad a few years down the line if it took that long, has never left me.


----------



## HashRouge (3 November 2016)

be positive said:



			Mrs Williams said they saddled the horse, called Emry, and Miss Morgan had sat atop him for around 10 minutes when things started go awry.

"There was no problem at all," Mrs Williams said. "Then as she jumped off him he got spooked. She smacked him once."


Read more at http://www.southwales-eveningpost.c...9865951-detail/story.html#oq8EF0AxlIm7MkAM.99


This comment is so totally wrong, taken from the paper, whether she sat on the pony for 10 mins or not is irrelevant she should not have been sitting on it tied up unable to move forward to cope with her weight, it was set up to fail, it looks as if she was getting on not off and I think set up to be videoed and put on facebook,  why I have no idea but they probably thought it clever and are now surprised it has backfired, stupid people to think they can do this and not get condemned on social media.
		
Click to expand...

That article is frankly ridiculous. What on earth is the *point* of claiming that she only hit the pony once or twice when the video is there on the internet for everyone to see?? Does she really think anyone who has seen the video will believe her?! What an utter, absolute moron.


----------



## cobgoblin (3 November 2016)

Can anyone get the video in the South Wales evening post to work....it says it's been edited. I was wondering how much, one hit?


----------



## be positive (3 November 2016)

cobgoblin said:



			Can anyone get the video in the South Wales evening post to work....it says it's been edited. I was wondering how much, one hit?
		
Click to expand...

It works and any editing does not cut out her hitting it numerous times, as far as I can tell it is the same as the original video.


----------



## cobgoblin (3 November 2016)

be positive said:



			It works and any editing does not cut out her hitting it numerous times, as far as I can tell it is the same as the original video.
		
Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## TheSylv007 (3 November 2016)

deleted


----------



## emmad96 (4 November 2016)

I will never understand how anyone could be this horrid to an animal.  I had to give my mare a short, sharp smack through her rug the other morning because she was being a right tart and my usual growly voice wasnt working.  I still feel bad about this.  My dog lunged at the cat the other night, the biggest no no for her, and she got a right whack with a empty fizzy bottle on the bum, and I instantly felt horrid, even though she 'deserved' it.  There is such a massive difference between discipline and abuse, there is no fine line.  I once watched a girl take out whatever anger she had on her pony, and I actually made her cry because after watching her hit that poor horse five or six times I said to her 'you hit that horse again and I'll get off mine and hit you'.  She's never done it again.


----------



## Amye (4 November 2016)

The article is absolutely ridiculous. I don't even understand what reporter would want to take their side on this after seeing that video!! There was no saddle on the pony, so that comment is irrelevant because even if she'd sat on the pony with a saddle for 10 mins earlier, the video shows her sitting on it WITHOUT a saddle and it bucking because it's tied to a bl**dy wall and can't move!

There is clear evidence in the video that she didn't give it just 'one or two' smacks, it was a malicious attack of multiple lashings and the guy didn't have to 'defend' himself by kicking it as the pony didn't raise it's hooves to any of them and looked like all it wanted to do was get away from the girl beating it but it couldn't, being tied to the wall, so was swinging his bum away as that's all he could do 

I just can't believe anyone put that article together... I hope they didn't get any money out of it!


----------



## AmieeT (4 November 2016)

Out of curiosity- does anyone know whether they have to prove intent in this sort of case, were it brought to court? (Not that they couldn't in this one- she walks away for a mo and comes back for more, intention is clear there!).


----------



## SarahWeston (4 November 2016)

"Unnecessary suffering can be caused in one of two ways; either by taking action which causes unnecessary suffering, or by failing to take steps to prevent unnecessary suffering. The infliction of pain, even if extreme, is not in itself sufficient to constitute unnecessary suffering, as the pain may be caused for beneficial reasons such as in surgery or other medical treatment. Therefore, consideration must be given to whether the pain or suffering was necessary.
The courts will be able to take a number of factors into consideration in determining whether suffering is unnecessary. These include whether the suffering could reasonably have been avoided or reduced; compliance with any relevant enactment, licence or code of practice issued on a statutory basis; the purpose of the conduct; the proportionality of the suffering to the purpose; and whether the conduct was that of a reasonably competent and humane person.
Suffering includes mental as well as physical and suffering. Thus it is an offence to unnecessarily infuriate or terrify a protected animal as well as cause physical pain. A police horse on riot control duty may be subject to physical and mental suffering, but that suffering would normally not be considered to be unnecessary as using a horse in such a situation is for a legitimate purpose, i.e. protecting people or property.
It is an offence for any person, by an act, to cause unnecessary (physical or mental) suffering to a protected animal where the person committing the act knew or ought reasonably to have known, that the act would cause, or would be likely to cause, suffering. In addition, where a person is responsible for an animal, an offence would be committed if unnecessary suffering was caused to the animal by them failing to take some action, where that person knew or ought reasonably to have known that the omission would cause, or would be likely to cause, suffering. It is not necessary to show that the person actually knew that their act or omission would cause suffering, but only that they ought to have known.
It should be noted that a person only commits an offence of causing unnecessary suffering by omitting to take some action, if that person is responsible for the animal. Thus a person does not commit an offence by failing to feed a feral cat or pony if that person is not responsible for the animal.
The destruction of an animal in an appropriate and humane manner is not unnecessary suffering. However, destruction must not cause suffering over and above that necessary. In the vast majority of cases protected animals will be destroyed by a qualified and trained person, usually a vet. However, emergency situations arise such as mercy killing at roadsides, where there is no reasonable alternative to destroying an animal. Nevertheless, even in these emergency situations, the animal must be destroyed in an appropriate and humane manner. The term "appropriate and humane" is not defined in the Act, and is for the courts to interpret having regard to all the circumstances of the case."

Seems to be 'knew' or 'ought reasonably to have known'


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

VikingSong said:



			Oh FFS. The comment was made because of her poor grammar.
		
Click to expand...

But her grammar _wasn't_ poor by normal standards! If I had to decide whether English was the first language of the message's author or not, I would say it was. Her using the word "ain't" just strengthens that belief. That's all _I_ was saying.




			I suspect the OP made the mistake of thinking she was English. It was not intended as a derogatory remark against the Welsh and it's tiresome seeing the thread constantly being dragged off topic by posters who want to make a mountain out of a molehill.
		
Click to expand...

I assumed she was English.  When I wrote what I wrote, having not read _all_ the previous posts, I had no idea a Welsh person was involved. In any case, I wouldn't call Welsh people foreigners any more than I (an English-born person living in Scotland) would call Scots foreigners. We're all British, and almost all of us speak British English to a pretty good standard. FWIW, I dislike nationalism and despise jingoism.




			So can we go back to discussing the pony now being that is what this thread is actually about?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently not.  But we can try...


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

HashRouge said:



			Does she really think anyone who has seen the video will believe her?! What an utter, absolute moron.
		
Click to expand...

Presumably someone has taken a copy of the video so that it can be used as evidence in any case that is brought?


----------



## Crackerz (4 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Presumably someone has taken a copy of the video so that it can be used as evidence in any case that is brought?
		
Click to expand...

I believe there are a number of people who have saved the original video, including a charity called RAID?


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

emmad96 said:



			There is such a massive difference between discipline and abuse, there is no fine line.
		
Click to expand...

I appreciate the point you are making, but consider this... I assume most of us will accept that hitting a horse hard once immediately after some behaviour has occurred that you want to punish (to make it less likely to happen again) can be considered as 'discipline', whereas hitting a horse hard once after one minute has elapsed following the offending behaviour is abusive (because the horse cannot possibly know what it is being punished for). At what point in time between immediately and a minute does the massive difference occur? I personally would consider any punisher administered after 2 seconds to fairly rapidly become unfair, cruel, ineffective and abusive, so that by 5 seconds we are already in the abusive category. Other people might place the crossover point earlier or later. What is clear is that, when we consider the timing of punishment, there _is_ a grey area or fine line.

Of course, there are other ways in which an intended punishment could be abusive - e.g. unnecessarily severe, prolonged, injurious, done purely out of malice, etc.


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

Crackerz said:



			I believe there are a number of people who have saved the original video, including a charity called RAID?
		
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Annagain (4 November 2016)

VikingSong said:



			Having lived in Wales, I was frequently referred to as a "foreigner" and my family experienced a lot of jingoism. My gorgeous sister was pushed down a flight of stairs, in which she broke her arm, by a Welsh lad who called her an "English pig" and told her to "**** off back to England." I also can't recall of any time where English people were petrol bombing the homes of Welsh folk living in England (how quickly people forget...) nor have we English ever held a "keep England tidy, dump your rubbish in Wales" campaign (again, how quickly people forget...).
?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry I know I shouldn't be starting on this one but I have to say the "keep Wales tidy, dump your rubbish in England" thing was not a campaign. It was a one cartoon by a cartoonist in the Western Mail. i.e. a joke. It got reproduced as car stickers or on mugs etc but it was never a campaign!


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

annagain said:



			Sorry I know I shouldn't be starting on this one but I have to say the "keep Wales tidy, dump your rubbish in England" thing was not a campaign. It was a one cartoon by a cartoonist in the Western Mail. i.e. a joke. It got reproduced as car stickers or on mugs etc but it was never a campaign!
		
Click to expand...

It reminds me of a joke that appeared on TV's _Not the Nine O'Clock News_ satirical comedy show some years ago (1980 or so, I believe). In a parody of coal fire adverts being shown at the time, they had the line "Come home to a real fire... buy a cottage in Wales". This was a reference to what we would nowadays call terrorist actions of the Welsh nationalist group Meibion Glynd&#373;r and others in which incendiary bombs were used to set alight and destroy holiday homes owned by English "foreigners".


----------



## Annagain (4 November 2016)

I think we called them terrorist actions then too!


----------



## ManBearPig (4 November 2016)

be positive said:



			It works and any editing does not cut out her hitting it numerous times, as far as I can tell it is the same as the original video.
		
Click to expand...

The only editing in that version is the blurring of the perpetrator's face; pretty pointless seeing as there are photos of her all over the article. The visual and sound elements of what's actually happening are completely intact, which nullifies the "she only hit him once" argument. Not entirely sure what they were trying to achieve with the article to be honest.

I hope that she and her parents face the full force of the law and any animals in their "care" are removed. I also sincerely hope that any would-be vigilantes and/or the RSPCA don't jeopardise the case by doing something stupid...


----------



## fburton (4 November 2016)

annagain said:



			I think we called them terrorist actions then too!
		
Click to expand...

Quite possibly! The 1984 Brighton Hotel bombing certainly was. Whether the arson attacks of Meibion Glynd&#373;r were described as terrorism when property rather than people were targeted, I'm not so sure.


----------



## Fellewell (4 November 2016)

ThursdayNext said:



			Bad horsemanship isn't a crime... Lots of training methods are ineffectual/sometimes implemented ineffectually.

And being hit for not listening /is/ a punishment really. You might think it is an acceptable or effective one but it is still inflicting pain (or discomfort) after undesired behaviour.

I'm not condoning the girl but I think relying on common sense being common might be a bit optimistic... 

Most people don't any longer thinking hitting adults with sticks is acceptable,  many don't think training children that way is... Social change is possible but sometimes (as with the adoption of the seat belt laws) it can be hastened by those in authority setting boundaries.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly in religious communities the old adage; 'Spare the rod and spoil the child' was accepted behaviour/discipline. I went to school before corporal punishment was abolished and 'six of the best' were rarely meted out on the same day. 

The people threatening this woman's family and children are no better than she is. I agree, the irony must be completely lost on them.

We all own whips, lots of different types. You may say you never need to use them but that's because the horse knows exactly how they feel and is offering behaviours he hopes will stop them being used again.

We have a blood rule in competition. That's because not even those at the top of their game can always control their emotions. Think carefully about whether you are in a position to cast stones.

We've all, at some time, met challenging animal reactions with an equal and opposite reaction (Newtons Law). Unfortunately it's only when you've had experience of a truly reactive animal that you realise it doesn't work.

People who can't control their emotions have no place around animals or people for that matter.IMO


----------



## sasquatch (4 November 2016)

What disturbs me the most about this is that this young girl not only seems to have no remorse for her actions, but seems to have never been told what she is doing is wrong and encouraged by her parents to treat horses this way. I can't believe she has gone her whole life believing it's acceptable to treat any living creature like this. 

I can imagine this isn't a one off incident, it's just one that has been filmed. No smoke without fire and all that. 

I am sure that we all have had moments where we are angry at ourselves or our horses, but it is not an excuse and we should know to take a step back when we start to feel that way. What makes this worse is that IF, and it is a big if, this girl did ride this pony, she then got off him, untacked him, tied him up then started beating him. To me, that sounds like at some point she planned to beat the poor pony. I'm not surprised he was bucking, he was probably terrified.


----------



## DirectorFury (4 November 2016)

ManBearPig said:



			Not entirely sure what they were trying to achieve with the article to be honest.
		
Click to expand...

Assuming the 'they' is the newspaper - even heard the saying "give them enough rope..." .


----------



## Floxie (4 November 2016)

sasquatch said:



			What makes this worse is that IF, and it is a big if, this girl did ride this pony, she then got off him, untacked him, tied him up then started beating him. To me, that sounds like at some point she planned to beat the poor pony. I'm not surprised he was bucking, he was probably terrified.
		
Click to expand...

I understand that the pony wasn't broken, and that what she's doing in the video is part of trying to break it (noting the irony of the term!). 

By, apparently, hopping on from behind while it's tied up, and then loosing her ***** when it freaks out.


----------



## DirectorFury (24 November 2016)

The pony in the video (Emry) was sold through a local mart today, and the girl/family responsible for the abuse (Chloe Williams etc.) apparently bought two more ponies at Brecon mart recently. RSPCA seem to have given up trying to do anything.


----------



## fburton (24 November 2016)

Private prosecution? Where do I donate?


----------



## Amymay (24 November 2016)

DirectorFury said:



			The pony in the video (Emry) was sold through a local mart today, and the girl/family responsible for the abuse (Chloe Williams etc.) apparently bought two more ponies at Brecon mart recently. RSPCA seem to have given up trying to do anything.
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope the little scrap went to a good home.


----------



## ycbm (24 November 2016)

fburton said:



			Private prosecution? Where do I donate?
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you.


----------



## Crackerz (25 November 2016)

ycbm said:



			I'm with you.
		
Click to expand...

Me too. I've seen some scenes in my time, but this one really got to me


----------



## Amymay (26 November 2016)

Apparently the pony was purchased from the meat man by Trallwn Sanctuary.


----------



## rowan666 (26 November 2016)

amymay said:



			Apparently the pony was purchased from the meat man by Trallwn Sanctuary.
		
Click to expand...

I've just read that, well i read that they "rescued him" and they are now asking for donations! I Didn't realise rescues were in such short supply that sanctuaries are having to resort to buying horses at auction then beg for money to buy more. Is this an actual genuine charity/sanctuary or another one of those crazies like the beeston lot a few years back?


----------



## Leo Walker (26 November 2016)

I cant see them asking for donations for him on their page? Hes been rehomed already as a companion apparently.

Hes been rehomed already as a companion.


----------



## Regandal (26 November 2016)

rowan666 said:



			I've just read that, well i read that they "rescued him" and they are now asking for donations! I Didn't realise rescues were in such short supply that sanctuaries are having to resort to buying horses at auction then beg for money to buy more. Is this an actual genuine charity/sanctuary or another one of those crazies like the beeston lot a few years back?
		
Click to expand...

They do appear to be a bonafide rescue.


----------



## rascal (27 November 2016)

Utterly disgusting, the one who was beating her pony and the one sitting on a foal,should not have horses, clearly cant be trusted!!
That grey was WAY too small for her, no wonder it was bucking.


----------



## SusannaF (27 November 2016)

I thought bona fide rescue charities were not permitted to buy horses?

I guess they're not registered as a charity. But I remember being told that years ago there was an East Anglian "rescue" that bought ponies frm meat markets and the dealers realised they were on to a sure thing, so bought ponies, stuck them in a barn till they were unkempt, starved and in a bad way, then took them to the meat market and collected £££££ from the rescue.

Definitely not a good idea.


----------



## rowan666 (27 November 2016)

FrankieCob said:



			I cant see them asking for donations for him on their page? Hes been rehomed already as a companion apparently.

Hes been rehomed already as a companion.
		
Click to expand...

Im not on their page but there's a post about it on chit chat and tack, they do say he's been rehomed yes and asking for donations to help others. To me though it's ridiculous to be buying horses from auction unless that was a one off because they thought with him being 'famous' they could use him to get more exposure and generate more income, I still think it's unnacceptable for rescues to be buying horses


----------



## rowan666 (27 November 2016)

I left a comment last night on the post n chit chat and tack and they have replied saying that the pony never went to auction in the first place?? So to the people who saw him there, you must have been seeing things! He apparently never went to meet either and was 'bought by privatly raised funds not charity funds' ?? Bloody odd if you ask me and since he was bought privately they have directly lines the pockets of that girl who then went on to buy more


----------



## Amymay (3 March 2017)

Justice!


http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-30177313-detail/story.html


----------



## Cortez (3 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Justice!


http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-30177313-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

Oh good. Nasty people. Hopefully they will stay clear of animals in the future.


----------



## fburton (3 March 2017)

Wow, a good result for a change. I hope it stands as an example to others who are tempted to take out their anger on animals.


----------



## Amye (3 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Justice!


http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-30177313-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

I've just seen this! Really glad something was done. People need to realise you cannot get anyway with treating any animal like this and whipping and kicking it is NOT acceptable.

I'm glad the court dismissed alot of what they said and condemned them for it. Hopefully that little pony is now in a nice home and the actions of the two don't affect his future.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (3 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Justice!


http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-30177313-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

Good!


----------



## AandK (3 March 2017)

What I don't get is the girl saying she only hit it a few times, the video is there clear to see!  Great to see that they have not let them off lightly.


----------



## AmieeT (3 March 2017)

Damn bloody right.


----------



## chillipup (3 March 2017)

What an excellent result;  3 months in a young offenders institution for Chloe Morgan and 4 months custodial sentence for Paul Williams (albeit suspended for a year) Plus 120 hours unpaid work, £400 fine and £115 victim surcharge, for both of them. Not forgetting the disqualification order imposed, to prevent either of them keeping any animals for the next 8 years.

Well done to Judge Parsons for taking this case so seriously and for actually considering a custodial sentence for this nasty pair. And of course, congratulations for a job well done to the RSPCA and the investigating officer(s) who brought this prosecution to court - a great result.


----------



## Achinghips (3 March 2017)

Was her sentence in a young offenders institution suspended too? So, neither of them will do time?


----------



## Ceriann (3 March 2017)

It is good to see some justice, that the pony has been rehomed and good coverage so that hopefully it will act as a deterrent for others.  We call ourselves a nation of animal lovers yet people who are found guilty of serious neglect are rarely banned from keeping animals (other than for a short period) and punishment is often minimal.  Some will only ever understand the threat of serious punishment not the harm and suffering they cause by their actions so it is positive to see this example.


----------



## limestonelil (3 March 2017)

amymay said:



			Justice!


http://m.southwales-eveningpost.co....d-and-kicked/story-30177313-detail/story.html

Click to expand...

Good to see the Judge took this so seriously.Thanks for posting the update.


----------



## chillipup (3 March 2017)

Achinghips said:



			Was her sentence in a young offenders institution suspended too? So, neither of them will do time?
		
Click to expand...

Yes both got a suspended sentence but if they commit any other offence within a year they can be hauled back to court and the previous custodial (suspended) sentence can be enforced - and they can go straight to Jail without passing Go!


----------



## tallyho! (3 March 2017)

Hope it's made an example but sadly an all too common thing seen.


----------



## Tyssandi (3 March 2017)

chillipup said:



			Yes both got a suspended sentence but if they commit any other offence within a year they can be hauled back to court and the previous custodial (suspended) sentence can be enforced - and they can go straight to Jail without passing Go! 

Click to expand...

Only a year? should be 5 years minimum


----------



## chillipup (3 March 2017)

TYSSANDI said:



			Only a year? should be 5 years minimum
		
Click to expand...

Oooh I agree, give them more time and they're bound to commit some other offence surely.


----------

